# OH tutorial?



## martian (Jan 22, 2008)

One day I watched a video of people solving the cube one-handed. I think that is interesting, so I tried to solve the cube one-handed, but it took me almost 10 minutes. And I am wondering if there is any OH tutorial because I can't find one. Moreover, are there any things that I need to know before starting OH cubing?


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2008)

Not really, unfortunately. If you look throught the posts here, you will find some videos, but I don't think there is a full, detailed tutorial out there yet (hint hint Lofty^^).


----------



## hdskull (Jan 22, 2008)

You can go watch a couple of videos that Gilles posted.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes Gilles has posted multiple videos on OH cubing.
Ryosuke Mondo also has a video. 
I have a website with all my OH algorithms, abouts my OH cube, videos showing how i turn the cube, words saying how I hold the cube, etc. www.loftycuber.webs.com (I'm looking into moving to 110mb.com...)
At Erik's site there is the Rama section but it currently isn't up yet but i know will be awesome when it is up.
www.erriku.110mb.com


----------



## martian (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks very much!!!


----------



## pjk (Jan 24, 2008)

The method of solving is really no different than w/ 2 hands. With practice, you will get used to mainly using moves that are quick with the one hand you use. The first time I tried OH it took over 20 minutes. I am not just over 30 seconds OH. Keep practicing.


----------



## genwin (Apr 26, 2008)

maybe someone can make a video for beginners OH from start to finish... there are a lot of LBL and fridrich vids out there but almost none OH... 

thanks


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 26, 2008)

I really don't understand it when people say they can't do OH or it takes 10+ min. It's not that hard. First time, I tried it when I was doing LBL at 2min 2H and got 5min OH. Tried again when I was at 40s and got 2min. Practiced a bit more it the time just drops down very quickly. Although I don't think I can sub-40 OH until I sub-25 2H. (almost there, 2 more seconds to drop...)


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2008)

If OH used a different method than 2H I would be all up on a video tutorial for it... But as the F2L is exactly the same it doesn't need its own guide... As for the LL I posted videos of some of my PLL's and plan on doing the rest eventually..
If it would be helpful I suppose I could make an F2L video or show some 4LLL (or more than 4) algs or something...


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Lofty, speaking of those videos, I haven't checked since I first watched them but could you put the algorithms in the video descriptions? That would make my life so much easier


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2008)

ok.
good idea


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

Well of course it is dummy, why would it not be?


----------

